# Coby black cob gelding



## riocoby (14 February 2013)

Does anyone know coby 15.1hh black cob gelding. white blaze. 2 white socks on back legs. will be around 15 yrs old now. Coby is passported and freeze marked   He was sadly sold 5 yrs ago to a lady in Doncaster called andrea cunningham who then sold him on again a year later. Coby was broken for ride and drive and was a wonderful family cob who taught my husband to ride and was a big part of are family  for the 6 yrs we owned him. His name on his passport is coco. Freeze mark number 7D5V He is greatly missed by all of us


----------



## putasocinit (14 February 2013)

Will pm you


----------



## riocoby (14 February 2013)




----------



## riocoby (15 February 2013)

This is coby unclipped. I have found out that coby is still registered with farmkey to the lady we sold him to. This lady sold him on to someone in the lake district area 4 yr ago please if you know anyone that as owned or now owns coby please get in touch would love to know that he is well.


----------

